# mounting /dev/md3 on /newroot failed: Input/output error

## Acronis

Hallo,

irgendwie möchte der nicht richtig booten. 

Siehe Bild: 

http://img3.imagebanana.com/view/45ada7xe/screencapture4.png

kernel habe ich mit genkernel gebacken. 

grub.conf:

```
title Gentoo Linux 2.6.24-r5

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.25-hardened-r10 root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/md3 dolvm

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.25-hardened-r10

```

mdadm.conf

```

ARRAY /dev/md1 level=raid1 num-devices=2 name=1 UUID=13f40567:9a62f1dc:389cd542:9a13eb67

ARRAY /dev/md3 level=raid1 num-devices=2 name=3 UUID=016897d9:c80499e5:d8a37ccc:452b5647

ARRAY /dev/md4 level=raid0 num-devices=2 name=4 UUID=ad3f19ea:bb3660a4:be8780cd:7c15de5f

 
```

fstab.conf

```
/dev/md1                /boot           ext2                noauto,nouser,noatime,nosuid,noexec               1 2

/dev/md3                /               ext3                noatime,exec                                0 1

/dev/vg/usr             /usr            ext3                noatime,nouser,suid,exec,nodev             1 2

/dev/vg/portage         /usr/portage    ext2                noatime,nouser,suid,exec,nodev             1 2

/dev/vg/distfiles       /usr/portage/distfiles    ext2      noatime,nouser,suid,exec,nodev             1 2

/dev/vg/var             /var            ext3                nouser,nosuid,exec,nodev,usrquota,grpquota         1 2

/dev/vg/opt             /opt            ext3                nouser,suid,exec,nodev             1 2

/dev/vg/varwww          /var/www        ext3                nouser,nosuid,exec,nodev,usrquota,grpquota       1 2

/dev/vg/tmp             /tmp            ext2                noatime,nosuid,noexec,nodev      1 2

/dev/vg/home            /home           ext3                user,exec,nosuid,nodev,usrquota,grpquota         1 2

/dev/vg/vartmp          /var/tmp            ext2                noatime,nosuid,noexec,nodev      1 2

/dev/sda2               none            swap                pri=1                                   0 0

/dev/sdb2               none            swap                pri=1                                   0 0

```

Kann mir bitte jemand weiterhelfen? Komme nicht mehr weiter. 

Gruß

----------

## Finswimmer

/newroot scheint nicht zu existieren?

----------

## Acronis

natürlich nicht. Weiß jemand, was ich noch ausprobieren könnte?

----------

## Marlo

 *Acronis wrote:*   

> natürlich nicht. Weiß jemand, was ich noch ausprobieren könnte?

 

Und der Herr sprach, "... du sollst root nicht ins LVM legen, es sei denn, Du weißt was du tust..."

Na ja, ist so ungefähr das 1. Gebot der LVM-Bibel.

----------

## Acronis

 *Marlo wrote:*   

>  *Acronis wrote:*   natürlich nicht. Weiß jemand, was ich noch ausprobieren könnte? 
> 
> Und der Herr sprach, "... du sollst root nicht ins LVM legen, es sei denn, Du weißt was du tust..."
> 
> Na ja, ist so ungefähr das 1. Gebot der LVM-Bibel.

 

root = md3

LVM = md4 

also kein Gebot gebrochen  :Wink: 

----------

## Marlo

 *Acronis wrote:*   

> 
> 
> also kein Gebot gebrochen 

 

Danke für die Lesehilfe  :Cool: 

Im Kernel die Raid Einstellungen nicht als Modul, sondern mit Y fest reinnehmen.

Du nutzt Genkernel, mir ist das Ding zu kompliziert. Wie das Genkerneldings zu

manipulieren ist, wirst du wissen.

----------

## Acronis

Nutze genkernel mit make menuconfig option. Im Grunde von mir selber konfiguriert und dort ist der ganze RAIDsupport fest implementiert. 

Ich denke der Fehler liegt an was ganz anderem. Er führt vgscan und vgchange -a y aus bevor er mdadm --create.... ausgeführt hat. 

Ist mir auch schon oft im Rescuesystem passiert. Als ich vgscan und vgchange ausgeführt habe, konnte ich dann weder die Festplatten linken noch mounten, da die erste Platte busy war. 

So wird das hier auch sein, aber keine Ahnung wie man das behebt. Vielleicht das init Script abändern?

----------

## Marlo

Zum Vergleich:

 *pvscan wrote:*   

> 
> 
>    PV /dev/md10   VG volg-md10   lvm2 [172,95 GB / 0    free]
> 
>   PV /dev/md9    VG volg-md9    lvm2 [173,02 GB / 141,02 GB free]
> ...

 

 *vgscan wrote:*   

> 
> 
>   Reading all physical volumes.  This may take a while...
> 
>     Found volume group "volg-md10" using metadata type lvm2
> ...

 

 *cat fstab wrote:*   

> 
> 
> #/dev/volg-md9/Frei             /mnt/Frei                   ext3         noatime                0 1
> 
> /dev/volg-md10/grossePlatte  /mnt/grossePlatte       ext3        user,suid,dev,exec   0 1
> ...

 

 *mdadm.conf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> # mdadm configuration file                                                                                                                                   
> 
> #                                                                                                                                                            
> ...

 

Wie man sieht, sieht man in der mdadm nichts.

 *emerge lvm -s wrote:*   

> 
> 
> sys-fs/lvm2
> 
>       Latest version available: 2.02.36
> ...

 

 *emerge baselayout -s wrote:*   

> 
> 
> *  sys-apps/baselayout
> 
>       Latest version available: 2.0.0
> ...

 

 *emerge oprnrc -s wrote:*   

> 
> 
> *  sys-apps/openrc
> 
>       Latest version available: 0.3.0-r1
> ...

 

 *cat /proc/mdstat wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Personalities : [linear] [raid0] [raid1] [raid10] [raid6] [raid5] [raid4] [multipath] [faulty]
> 
> md1 : active raid1 sdd1[1] sdc1[0]
> ...

 

 *rc-update -v  wrote:*   

> 
> 
>    ...                                       
> 
>                   mdadm |                  boot                                                                                                                
> ...

 

----------

## Acronis

Das Problem ist der hardened kernel... mit vanilla-sources funktioniert es, aber wieso?

----------

